# TV doesn't recognize DVD player



## bgem41 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello, 
I recently bought a new couch. When they delivered it, I unplugged my RCA model 27F520T tv, moved it, swapped couches, and plugged the tv back in. I hooked up the DVD player and the TV doesn't play them or even recognize the player. I have NO cable and only use it to play DVD's. The tv turns on, I can access the menu, but there is no place for DVD or auxillary or anything in the menu. It worked fine before I unplugged it, and now nothing. The DVD player works fine on my other tv so I know it is not the player. I have a universal remote, not the original.

Please help.

Thanks in advance.

Britt


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello Britt!!
Are you sure you plugged the inputs back in correctly?


----------



## bgem41 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello,
I just got back in town. 
Drabdr , yes they are correctly connected. I double checked it with the tv manual and double checked the color codings. Thanks for the mental bump. 

I have some other info.

I went into menu on the tv and went back and forth, with the DVD on playing a movie, from TV channel 3 and then 4. I also tried CATV channel 3 and then 4 while the DVD was playing.I did this from the menu button on the tv. I could not get the picture or sound from "Grumpy Old Men" to come thru. I have the manual.

I DO NOT have the original tv remote

I have a Direct TV remote from when I had satellite. It is not necessarily a universal remote.

Next, I have a RCA model DRC350 DVD player, with remote and manual. The manual says repeatedly that I need to use the TV remote (that I do not have) to access the Video input channel.

Can I use either of these remotes to find the Video input channel??

Thanks in advance.

Britt


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Britt, I'm really sorry for the delay in response.

To answer your question, most probably yes you can use an existing remote to find the input channel. They are becoming fairly universal; although the remote you are going to use will need to be set up for the television.

Is there manual button on the front of the television that you could find the TV input?

You mentioned "grumpy old men": was it playing on your DVD player when you saw the picture of it on the television?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

bgem41 said:


> I went into menu on the tv and went back and forth, with the DVD on playing a movie, from TV channel 3 and then 4. I also tried CATV channel 3 and then 4 while the DVD was playing.
> 
> I have a Direct TV remote from when I had satellite. It is not necessarily a universal remote.


According to the RCA DRC350 Data sheet (link to PDF file), the player does not have RF outputs to output any kind of TV channel 3 or 4 signals. You need to switch the TV to use a different set of inputs, to match what is being used by the player.

Does the DirecTV remote have any kind of button labeled "Input" or "Source" that might be for use with TV sets?

To add to what Brad asked, does your TV allow you to access on screen menus using buttons on the front of the TV?


----------

